# Opificio Musicale - International Composition Master Class in Florence (Italy)



## Giulita (Mar 6, 2014)

"Opificio Musicale", the International Master Class in Composition held by Artes Italia, has reached its fifth edition this year. Once again, the course is held in collaboration with Italian composer Andrea Portera, one of the best of his generation.
The location chosen for 2014 is the wonderful Villa Castiglione, a former cloister in the town of Impruneta, near Florence. From its windows visitors can enjoy a breathtaking view on the capital of the Renaissance. 
During the 6 days of the master class participants will have the chance to create new material under the guide of Maestro Portera, the best scores will be performed by two prestigious Italian ensembles: the Orchestra da Camera Fiorentina and Quartetto Ascanio.
Previous editions have been attended by many young composers from all over the world, thanks to the beauty of the location and to the extraordinary opportunities offered. Last year's winner, for instance, was commissioned a score for the 25th concert season of the Orchestra da Camera Fiorentina.
Classes will be held from September 1st to 6th 2014 at Villa Castiglione via di Colle Ramole, 20 50014 Impruneta (Firenze). The dead line for applications is August 15th 2014. The participation fee includes a service of real time translation for English speaking participants.
For further information please visit www.artesitalia.it or write to [email protected].


----------

